# Steatocranus in SA tank?



## BlackWaterMama (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all. Is it possible to keep some S. tinanti or casaurius with my Uarus, Keyholes and G. steindachneri? I have 6,5,& 6 respectively, and they're all juvies. They're in a 125 gal, pH is 6.5 kh and gh are low to nonexistent. Temp is 80F. The tank is planted and has drift wood in it and peat in the Rena XP3 filter. I have a 2 foot bubble wand in it as well hooked up to a Whipser air pump which adds a mild current. Please tell me yes. :wink: They are my all time favourite fish (tinanti) and I would be sooooo stoked if I could. I don't see why not but I thought I'd ask before I took the chance. There could be some vital bit of information that my lust for them is blinding me to.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, two things. They love current, while the uarus and keyholes aren't so fond of it. But you can just add a powerhead in one area to keep the _Steatocranus_ there.

Which would lead into the second issue, keyholes certainly couldn't stand up to these guys. If they stay on the side with current and the keyholes on the side without current ... it might work. I wouldn't try it personally though. I like keyholes too much.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

A pair of Steatocrannus with some tetras (Preferably African) would be great in a 20 Long with a powerhead and good filtration. Just another solution. 
I know how you feel, these are awesome fish!


----------



## BlackWaterMama (Oct 30, 2008)

I had them years ago, in a 55 with Ngara's and they did fine. I realise you can't compare Keyholes and their timidity to Ngaras. Rats. Well, that settles it... new tank for me in the very near future :lol: Next question, is it asking for trouble to have the tinanti and casaurius in the same tank? Maybe a 40 breeder is best... more floor space less wasted upper echelon than a 55? I'm a groomer at PetSmart and 2X yearly we get 30% off. Next one is 12/08 hmmmm. Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

As far as I know, they can live in peace in a tank with a large footprint. Yes, one pair of each fish would be able to work in a 40 breeder, and it would look cool with some tetras.


----------

